# سؤال لاهل الخبرة في الصابون السائل



## spotcolor (24 أبريل 2013)

الى الاخوة الخبراء 

صنعت صابون سائل للاواني رائع بلزوجته وبقوامه ورائحته حتى ان لزوجته عالية جدا وهو متعب جدا في التعبئة
لكن سؤالي اني ارى على سطح السائل رغوة بيضاء مثل الزبد ( زبد البحر ) وتختفي بعد ان يركد السائل
فما سبب هذا الزبد وعلى ماذا يدل 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## حامد محمد علام (24 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ايه سبب سؤالك هيفيد بإيه


----------



## fadiza17 (25 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم. اذا كان منتجك رائع كما تقول وليس هناك سوى مشكلة الزبد فهذا الامر عادي (اذا كان لا يؤثر على جودة السائل في التنظيف والرغوة) اني اعتقد ان السبب هو بطريقه التعبئة لا اكثر وليس بالامر الخطير . ولكن انصحك بمراقبة منتجك فبل طرحة بالاسواق . 
اتمنى التوفيق لك ولنا


----------



## spotcolor (25 أبريل 2013)

حامد محمد علام قال:


> سلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ايه سبب سؤالك هيفيد بإيه


 اخي الكريم السؤال واضح 
ممكن انت ماتستفيد بس غيرك يستفيد وشوف رد الاخ الثاني ذكر انه ممكن من طريقة التعبئة 
وشكرا لردك


----------



## spotcolor (25 أبريل 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخي الكريم. اذا كان منتجك رائع كما تقول وليس هناك سوى مشكلة الزبد فهذا الامر عادي (اذا كان لا يؤثر على جودة السائل في التنظيف والرغوة) اني اعتقد ان السبب هو بطريقه التعبئة لا اكثر وليس بالامر الخطير . ولكن انصحك بمراقبة منتجك فبل طرحة بالاسواق .
> اتمنى التوفيق لك ولنا


 شكرا كتير الك 
وفعلا ممكن تكون من طريقة التعبئة وعلى كل الاحوال ساراقب المنتج

وفي احد مواضيعي كانت لك مشاركة حول معطر الارضيات ووقتها سالتني ان كنت اريد منتج مثل الكرمل ؟؟
فأذا كانت لديك اي معلومات حول المنتج ارجو تزويدي بها

ولك الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (25 أبريل 2013)

لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم ... ما هي المعلومات التي تريدها بخصوص معطر الارضيات ؟


----------



## spotcolor (25 أبريل 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم ... ما هي المعلومات التي تريدها بخصوص معطر الارضيات ؟



استاذ فادي اريد تركيبة الكرمل معطر الارضيات لانه شفاف 
واذا بالامكان مقادير الخلط لل 100 كيلو 

ولك الشكر


----------



## mido303 (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم ممكن استفيد من خبرتك واعرف التركيبة الي حضرتك جربتها , انا لسه جديد ف المجال ده وكنت عاوز اجرب تركيبة تكون جودتها كويسة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## spotcolor (29 أبريل 2013)

mido303 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم ممكن استفيد من خبرتك واعرف التركيبة الي حضرتك جربتها , انا لسه جديد ف المجال ده وكنت عاوز اجرب تركيبة تكون جودتها كويسة
> ولك جزيل الشكر



الاخ ميدو هي نفس تركيبة الدكتور المهدي بكر


----------



## mido303 (29 أبريل 2013)

spotcolor قال:


> الاخ ميدو هي نفس تركيبة الدكتور المهدي بكر


 الف شكر اخي الكريم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmad.hamwd (22 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmad.hamwd (22 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي انا الان في تركيا واريد ان افتح مصنع صغير لصناعة سائل الجلي عندي الخبرة الازمة بهذا المجال ولكن لحدا الان لم اجد بائع مواد خام لسائل الجلي ولا اعلم اسمه بالتركي اريد منك اسم بائع المواد الخام بتركي او بالانكليزي او اسم عالمي علمي وجزاك الله كل خير وارجو كل من لديه معلومة بان يعلمني بها


----------

